# TT CONVOY TO INTERS



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

how about we all meet up at the lutterworth travelodge just off junction 20 of the m1?then it's about a 5 mile drive to inters,say for 7.45am then leave at 8am.i think Andy aka Yellow TT is staying there iirc.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Fine by me but why so early?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Fine by me but why so early?


to avoid the massive queues if you arrive at the gates for 9am  no worries if not just see you in there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> how about we all meet up at the lutterworth travelodge just off junction 20 of the m1?then it's about a 5 mile drive to inters,say for 7.45am then leave at 8am.i think Andy aka Yellow TT is staying there iirc.


Yep I will be staying there and as caney says get there early or get queueing


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

I should be able to get there before 8am. so if you're leaving at 8 i'll be there.

on route planner it's 54 mins from my door to there but lets say about 35 :lol:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

I will be there bright and early 

Yan


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Dolfan said:


> I will be there bright and early
> 
> Yan


i reckon Andy should treat us all to breakfast as he's staying there :lol:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

caney said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there bright and early
> ...


Sounds good to me! Is that where Rob is staying?

Yan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> Dolfan said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there bright and early
> ...


Keep your paws off my pies :evil: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Dolfan said:
> ...


Just for you Andy egg & bacon pie ,, i had for my breakfast


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Should be able to make it for then, only coming from Brackley, so down the A43 and up the M1 five junctions, is about 40 miles, so half an hour or so


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will look to be there with Dean in the Black dream machine


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll meet up with you there.

Gosh, a damn early start!

Dave


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'll aim to be there too but it's a long way from home so just leave if I haven't arrived by 8.

Anyone know if there are any Optimax stations (with fuel!!) nearby.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately Stu (who I was hoping to get a lift with) can't make it now, so I'll be in the 135i. What I'd like to do is leave that at the hotel and travel in with someone in their TT  I've got some banners and flags I'll need to swap over, so hopefully we can find some space in one or two of the TTs.... oh, and can I have a lift back to the hotel at the end of the day too please? 

See you at 7:45ish!


----------

